# ProShow Producer Problem....need help ASAP!



## nkmaurer (Apr 27, 2008)

I have a rather large family and have put together about an hour show on Producer. It took forever getting all the pictures together and when it was done I was so excited! But....I made a dvd and while I was watching it a couple parts would skip or just stop all together and not play the rest. So I tried to burn another DVD....the same thing happened but in different parts. Anyone know why??? I have tried it at least 5 times and each time a different part messes up. I just need one good copy so I can use it to make other copies from but I can't even get that. If anyone has dealt with this please let me know what I need to be doing!! Thanks!


----------



## frXnz kafka (Apr 27, 2008)

Try using a lower write speed, and don't touch your computer while it's burning.


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 28, 2008)

It could be a lot of things.  As mentioned, the burner may be trying to burn too fast.  Your computer might not have enough RAM or processing power to keep up (make sure other applications are turned off and that you don't run anything while it's burning). 

Is there a size or quality setting?  If so, try turning down the quality a bit.  

Have you read the help/trouble shooting files?  Have you visited the Photodex web site or contacted their customer service?


----------



## Jeff Canes (Apr 28, 2008)

sometimes my virus software cause trouble with writing DVDs


----------



## jakedoza (Jun 10, 2008)

Boy this brings back old memories.. I used to work for Photodex so I know all the tips and tricks on this.

There are many things that can cause this problem.. from the DVD player you play the disk on to the type of disk you burned the media on to the type of burner you have.

Lets start with what you can control.. First make sure you are using 1st class media. I only use TDK DVD+R disks and I have never had a problem. Here is a great website for blank media quality.

http://www.digitalfaq.com/media/dvdmedia.htm

Also you will want to use the +R media since it is much more robust and can be written to as a ROM and made to appear to a DVD player as an actual movie disk.

Also something that I can say now that I couldn't say before.. in ANY Proshow software when creating a DVD make sure you create an ISO and then burn the image with a different program.. Because quite frankly the burn engine sucks ass in the software and fails most of the time. Besides if you want to create more copies.. the ISO is already created and you dont have to render the show again.
I personally use Nero but a great free image burning program is IMGBurn and can be found here:

http://www.imgburn.com/

When burning your image... Always burn at the lowest speed for DVD disks.. This will ensure the best quality.

I hope this works out for you..


----------

